# Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!



## Gast12307 (11. Juli 2010)

*Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Hallo Welt, nee eigentlich hallo Community,
ich will mit dem programmieren anfangen und zwar mit Java.
Ich habe mir Netbeans und die neuste JDK gedownloadet. (Netbeans in der Java Komplettversion) und möchte mir das Buch "programmieren von Kopf bis Fuß" (die Grundkentnisse lernt mann darin, die Beispiele sind in Phyton geschrieben, kann ich dann zB.: Schleifen auch in Java anwenden oder hab ich ein Problem? Hat vielleicht einer von euch dieses Buch und kann das mir sagen?
Ich bestelle mir auch noch Java von Kopf bis Fuß(setzt leider leichte Grundkenntnisse vor).
Habt ihr noch Tipps und brauch ich noch was, sagt bitte alles, da ich mich beim Programmieren auf Glateis bewege.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ahab (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Wenn du in Sachen Programmierung quasi bei Null anfängst würde ich dir sogar empfehlen, erstmal nur mit dem Editor anzufangen.

Der Vorteil: du hast nichts. Und als Anfänger IST das ein Vorteil. 

Denn bei Editoren wie Netbeans oder Eclipse hast du einen Funktionsumfang den du als Anfänger noch gar nicht erfassen kannst. Und für die Codes die du als Einsteiger erstellst reicht der Editor. Denn dadurch dass du beim Editor keine Hilfsfunktionen hast (Klammern setzen, Echtzeitkompiler, ect.) wirst du in Hinsicht der Grundfunktionen extrem gut geschult. Das ist viel wert. Und wenn du deine ersten Codes erstellst wirst du überhaupt erstmal feststellen, wie wichtig bestimmte Punkte sind (Klammern, Syntax, ect.) sind und du wirst nicht durch einzelne Facetten der Programmierung verwirrt, bspw. durch die Fehlermeldungen des Echtzeitcompilers von Netbeans oä. 

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Ich studiere Telematik und habe ebenfalls Java Prgrammierung. Hausaufgaben und ähnliches habe ich (auch heute noch) grundsätzlich mit dem Editor erledigt. Denn umfangreiche Programmierumgebungen hätten mich überfordert. Viele Kommilitonen haben mich darauf angesprochen: "Boah watt, du codest mit dem Editor???" -Ja klar, allet andere plan ick einfach noch nich! Ick bin´n newbie! "Aso, ja denn..." 

Jetzt im 2ten Semester fange ich an mit Eclipse zu arbeiten, da ich die Zusatzfunktionen überhaupt ermessen und schätzen kann - JETZT! Dazu braucht es einfach Zeit. Zur Lektüre...

"Java von Kopf bis Fuß" ist ein sehr gutes Buch. Meine Dozentin hat aus diesem Buch regelmäßig ihre Vorlesungen moduliert und was ich so aus diesem Buch gelesen habe ist eigentlich ziemlich gut geeignet, um Einsteiger in die Materie einzuführen. 

"Java ist auch eine Insel" ist ebenfalls ein recht gutes Buch und vor allem praktisch - es ist als Open Book im Internet verfügbar. Es ist nicht so detailreich wie das andere, aber, da als open Book verfügbar, schnell verfügbar, wenn es um Problemlösung geht, und man nicht weiß woran es liegt. 

Interessant wäre noch, in welchem Zusammenhang du dich mit Programmierung beschäftigst. Wenn du das nur freizeitmäßig machst - naja, ok. Such dir deine Quellen. Wenn du aber studierst oder eine Ausbildung machst, dann halt dich an deine Kommilitonenen und Dozenten, die davon bereits einen (krassen) Plan haben. Sie können dir bei Problemen helfen, die du einfach nicht siehst. Gar nicht mal weil du vielleicht keinen Plan hast sondern: 

Vier Augen sehen mehr als Zwei! 

Das wäre so das, was ich dir mit auf den Weg geben würde - wohl gemerkt, als Einsteiger. Denn ich studiere seit knapp einem Jahr und habe in Sachen Programmierung ABSOLUT bei NULL angefangen.


----------



## Gast12307 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Danke für die Tipps, aber was ist ein Editor und wo gibt es denn. Hast du einen Link, ist der auch kostenlos wie Netbeans  Sorry, aber ich bin ein kompletter Anfänger *vorschamindenbodenversinck* *demmaulwurfhallosag*
Achja ich mach das Privat und bin Schüler


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Ich denke, dass Ahab einen normalen Texteditor meint. Also etwas wie gedit, kate oder editor.exe, also die Standard-Texteditoren von deiner Lieblings-Desktopumgebung.


----------



## boerigard (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Wenn du unter Windows bist, dann schau dir mal Notepad++ an:
Notepad++ | 5.7


----------



## Ahab (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, aber was ist ein Editor und wo gibt es denn. Hast du einen Link, ist der auch kostenlos wie Netbeans  Sorry, aber ich bin ein kompletter Anfänger *vorschamindenbodenversinck* *demmaulwurfhallosag*
> Achja ich mach das Privat und bin Schüler



Ja ich meine den ganz normalen Editor, das Notepad von Windows das du unter Zubehör findest. Ist alles schon an Board, keine Angst.  

Die Codes die du damit schreibst, speicherst du mit der Endung *.java ab - schon hast du ein Java-File. Compiliert wird dann mit der Konsole und dem Befehl "javac BLABLA.java", ausführen kannst du die Dateien mit "java BLABLA". 

Wie gesagt, für den Anfang sind Programme wie Netbeans eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Gast12307 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Danke, wuste das halt nicht.
Die Datei dann einfach mit der Enddung *.java speichern?
So, jetzt werde ich dann mal BC 3 mitprogrammieren, da ich nun alles weiß


----------



## dot (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Ich wuerde wohl eher JOE bevorzugen. Ist ein simpler Editor aber man kann von dort aus gleich per Knopfdruck den Sourcecode "starten" lassen.


----------



## Gast12307 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Danke für den Tipp dot.
Was ist ein sourcecode?
Dieser JOE findet meine Java JDK nicht, aber Netbeans schon, was soll ich tun.
Sorry Ahab, dass ich nicht deine Variante genommen habe, aber die verwirrt mich irgendwie 
Ist JOE langsam weil es von 2002 ist und sollte isch doch Ahab`s Variante nehmen, wenn er es mir nochmal erklärt oder was


----------



## Cola_Colin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Der Programmcode, den du beim Programmieren schreibst.

```
public String thisIsSourcecode() {
	return "I am sourcecode";
}
```

EDIT:
Ich würde dir im übrigen empfehlen, ein Buch zu verwenden, dessen Beispiele auch in Java sind.
Phyton ist nicht gleich Java 

Das hier soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## Gast12307 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Danke Cola_Colin, aber ich hab ja schon das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" in Java, aber da sind nicht die allgemeinen Grundlagen drin und dafür dachte ich ist das Buch "Programmieren von Kopf bis Fuß" gut geeignet, kennst du ein besseres? Wäre net wenn du oder jemand anderes eins in Java kennen würdest.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – Vorwort ^^


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Was du auch nehmen könntest zum Programmieren wäre "Blue J" mit entsprechendem Tutorial zum Einarbeiten. Das openbook von Galileo hat mir übrigens gute Dienste geleistet (vor allem dann in Kombination mit Eclipse).

MfG

Edit: Die passende JDK dafür findest du hier, falls du sie noch nicht hast


----------



## iGreggy (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Hi,  schließe mich meinen Vorredner an. Unter Windows nimmst du Notepad++, das Java JDK und ein gutes Buch. Ich selber habe "Einstige in Java 6" von Galileo Computing, da lernst du auch vieles über Programmierung allgemein.   Eine Entwicklungsumgebung empfehle ich nicht für einen Anfänger, wurde ja gesagt das es relativ komplex ist. Einsteiger lassen sich davon oft abschrecken.


----------



## dot (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Findet eher nicht einmal die "java.exe" waehrend der Installation? Auf jeden Fall auch einmal pruefen ob er unter Optionen -> Einstellungen -> Java JDK -> Compiler -> den Pfad der "javac.exe" eingetragen hat. Danach einfach sowas wie 


```
public class Hallo {
	public static void main(String args[]) {
		System.out.println("Hallo");
	}
}
```

In ein neue Datei, diese unter "Hallo.java" abspeichern und im Menue dann mal das Zahnrad zum Kompilieren aufrufen. Danach rechts daneben die Zielflagge und es sollte etwas in der DOS-Box angezeigt werden. Falls das klappt hast du auf jeden Fall sichergestellt das der Kram ueberhaupt richtig laeuft


----------



## Gast12307 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Programmieren lernen: Eine grundlegende Einführung mit Java: Amazon.de: Peter Pepper: Bücher, glaubt ihr das dieses Buch die "Anfänge" (Schleifen und so) verständlich für einen dreizehnjährigen Jungen der programmieren lernen will?
Dann wird ich das Buch nämlich zusammen mit Java von Kopf bis Fuß nehmen.
Oder doch Einstieg in Java 6: Sonderausgabe: Verständliche und umfassende Einführung. Mit vielen Beispielen und kommentierten Lösungen. Progammierung von GUIs, ... Websites u.v.m Galileo Computing: Amazon.de: Bernhard Steppan: Bücher
Achja danke für den Tipp dot, aber ich hab jetzt schon Notepad++ geladen, probiers aber trotzdem aus.

ähh dot, bei mir ist gar nichts eingetragen


----------



## dot (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Wenn es bei dir mit dem Notepad++ laeuft, dann bleib besser dabei  Fuer die Anfangszeiten wird es wohl ausreichen. Irgendwann wirst du schon merken wenn du mehr brauchst. Was mich aber verwundert ist die Tatsache, dass du obwohl du die JDK installiert hast diese nicht vom JOE Setup gefunden wird.


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> ...und sollte isch doch Ahab`s Variante nehmen, wenn er es mir nochmal erklärt oder was



Naja du müsstest so zumindest nichts mehr saugen und installieren. Du kannst natürlich weiter mit JOE oder Notepad++ experimentieren. Ohne dich vorher um irgendwas kümmern zu müssen (außer die korrekten Pfade zu setzen und das SDK zu installieren ^^) kannst du unter Windows aber sofort loslegen! Pass auf: 

Startbutton -> in die Suchzeile eigeben: "Editor" -> Eingabetaste. 

Dann schreibst du was und JETZE: "speichern unter", direkt in deinen Benutzerordner (auf diesen Ordner greift die Konsole meist bereits zu) und dann mit der Dateiendung .java, also "HalloWelt.java" oder so. 

Das wars.


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Ahh, danke Ahab.
@dot, hab auch keine Ahnung, probiers später noch mal aus.
Und was ist jetzt mit den Büchern?
Welches soll ich nehmen?
Erbitte eine Antwort!


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

"Java von Kopf bis Fuß"

und 

"Sprechen sie Java?". 

Das sind mit die besten, vor allem für Anfänger. "Java ist auch eine Insel" gibts ja als Open Book. Das ist auch nicht so schlüssig und ausführlich wie die beiden anderen.


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Liebe Helfer (alle die Tipps abgegeben haben) es tut mir wahnsehnig leid, aber es kann sein, das ich jetzt vielleicht erstmal kein Internet habe  , ich finds ziehmlich  , aber schreibt bitte weiter, wenn euch was einfällt, ich sag euch in 2,3 Tagen bescheit, wenn es nicht geht, melde ich mich, wen ich wieder Internet habe.

euer  bel_gen_14

Heute und morgen früh habe ich garaniert noch Internet, also bitte schreiben, schreiben, schreiben


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Naja! An sich hast du ja erstmal alles was du für den ersten Source Code brauchst. Also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, Java kann man auch ohne Internet coden.  

Und ein letzter Tip von mir - beim Programmieren gilt so krass, wie nur selten woanders: 

*Learning by Doing!*​
Also stürz dich einfach rein. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*



Ahab schrieb:


> "Sprechen sie Java?".


Soll recht gut sein, wurde uns auch empfohlen als wir mit Java in der Schule begonnen haben.

Wir haben übrigens mit dem JCreator begonnen und sind nach ca. einem halben Jahr auf Netbeans umgestiegen.
Der JCreator ist auch nicht so überladen wie Netbeans or Eclipse.

Die Java-eigene Doku ist nicht schlecht wenn man gewisse Befehle sucht. Manche haben auch Anwendungsbeispiele dabei.
Es gibt so ziemlich alles schon als Methode , also muss mans nicht schreiben 
Java Platform SE 6
Auch gibt es Bücher über Java direkt von Sun : The Java Language Specification
Hab mir das aber nie angetan , ist ja doch 684 Seiten lang


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Ich nehme dann "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" und "Sprechen sie Java?" , ist das OK?
Achja ist es wichtig das ich die 2010 Edition von "Sprechen sie Java?" kaufe, weil die gerade bei  Amazon nicht erhältlich ist oder kann ich einfach die 2005'er Edition kaufen oder soll ich das Buch in der Buchhandlung bestellen?

der antworterbittende bel_gen_14


----------



## Gast12307 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Keiner kann mir antworten?
Ich habe Internet und kann jetzt weiter aktiv bleiben


----------



## dot (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Kenne leider auch nur "Java ist eine Insel". Wir hatten damals aber auch nur Java in der Schule gelehrt bekommen. Im Grundsatz lernt man ja erst einmal die simpelsten Dinge (Funktionen, Methoden, Schleifen, Abfragen, etc. pp) und kann dann schon einmal grundsaetzliches tun. Alles was spaeter kommt lernt man dann imo sowieso wenn man es braucht. Ich setze mir dann meist ein Ziel (Irgend ein rogramm was ich mal haben wollte) und dann wird so lange gebastelt bis es geht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten , generell würde ich aber schon zur neueren Version greifen.
2 Bücher würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen , wie dot schon gesagt hat lernt man vieles erst wenn mans braucht . Und wenn du dich mal wirklich nicht mehr auskennst hilft das Internet sicher weiter


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Gut; dann bestell ich "Sprechen sie Java" in der 2010`er Edition  und melde mich bei euch, wenn ich Probleme habe.
Danke an alle die mir geantwortet und geholfen haben (alle), hat mal wieder gezeigt was fuer eine tolle Community das hier ist.


euer bel_gen_14


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

Besonders Ahab, Dot und Mastermaisi777 haben viel gepodted und haben mir damit geholfen und bekommen daher je eine Packung Lob und Kekse von mir.
*kEKSEUNDlOBUEBERREICH*
Natuerlich bekommen die anderen auch Kekse und Lob und wenn sich jemand schlecht behandelt fuehlt PN an mich.


----------



## Ahab (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Java Anfänger (will anfangen) braucht Beratung!*

*KEKSNEHMUNDDANKESAG*  Gern geschehen. Wenn du Probleme hast kannst du dich ja einfach wieder in diesem Thread melden.


----------

